
Silicon Valley breeds boredom, loneliness and vanity - harambaebae69
https://www.sfgate.com/opinion/article/How-Silicon-Valley-breeds-boredom-loneliness-and-14567761.php
======
gregjor
Author could have just linked to Neil Postman's books.

